

Why Quora is a Dead Man Walking - InfinityX0
http://joehall.me/why-quora-is-a-dead-man-walking/04/

======
retroafroman
It seems to me like the author is jumping to conclusions. Just because no one
cares to answer his question, does not mean the Quora is a "dead man walking".
Quora has value not because of the amount of content, but because of the
community. If I wanted nothing but lots and lots of content, I'd look to Yahoo
Answers. However, I'd rather go to a website where very smart, experienced
people are often willing to answer questions in detail. If someone pointed me
to a source with the answer to my question, I wouldn't be offended, I'd be
glad. The author seems to have taken a little offense that few people if any
were willing to spend the time to write out a reply to his question.

~~~
joehall
Did you even read the post? This has nothing to do with folks not answering my
question. They didn't have a chance to answer it.

Another reason Quora will fail is because its full of folks that don't _read_
the post.

~~~
retroafroman
I did read the post, and I will admit that until I just reread it and the
comments, I did not realize that your question was not accessible anymore, but
was a redirect to another one. I assumed that your original question was still
accessible, and that someone had linked to another thread with the same
question.

I still stand by my thoughts that you're jumping to a conclusion about it
failing because of this downfall. This is like saying an IRC channel will fail
because new users will enter, ask a question and be brushed off with a brusque
admonition to go read the FAQ. If that keeps any new people from joining the
discussion then it will fail. However, if the community of the IRC channel (or
Quora), continue to grow on other merits (like having experts available to
answer questions), then it can still grow even if it's not perfect. In this
case, Quora lost a user (you) because of this policy, but it will retain
others. I don't think that many people will find this a complete deal breaker.

